#  Vorstellungen >   Huhuhuhu >

## Maggie

So nachdem ich hier schon einiges durchgeforstet habe, möchte ich mich auch vorstellen. 
Ich heiße Heike, bin 45 Jahr jung  :Huh?:  und komme aus dem Landkreis Karlsruhe. 
Wie ich hierher gefunden habe, das weiß ich schon gar net mehr  :i_13sleepy_3:   
Klicke des öfteren durchs Internet um zu sehen, ob es in punkto Morbus Crohn schon wieder etwas Neues gibt, denn mein Mitbewohner plagt mich zeitweise schon seit 1979, na ja manchmal gewöhnt man sich eben an jeden Scheiss  :Grin:  
Beruflich bin ich im Personalbüro bei der......na ja ich sag es nicht so gerne, deshalb kommt hier mal "Öffentlicher Dienst" rein  :Zunge raus:  . Privat bin ich eher ein häuslicher Typ und lese gerne, hauptsächlich Thriller und Horror, daneben habe ich laut Aussage meines Lebensgefährten noch als Hobby, nen Putzfimmel  :Peinlichkeit: , obwohl ich denke, dass Männer das eh nicht so richtig bewerten können  :Zunge raus:   
Lieber Gruß Heike

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Heike! 
Deine Vorstellung finde ich Klasse! Danke schön und ein herzliches HALLO in unserer Runde!  :shy_flower:

----------


## Leonessa

Ja, echt eine klasse Vorstellung!  :bravo_2_cut: 
Willkommen bei uns Maggie!

----------


## Domino

ein herzliches Hallo auch von mir  :peace_2_cut:  
LG Domino

----------


## Sascha

Servus junges fräulein und happy welcome in unserer ständig wachsenden runde  :Smiley:  viel spaß beim fragen, schreiben und mitlesen ;-)
Lieben Gruß, Sascha

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Maggie  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Na da sag ich doch auch noch herzlich willkommen hier im Forum  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Ich hoffe, du fühlst dich bei uns wohl  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

He wie kommst Du hier her !
Hab ich was verpasst?
Scheinbar schon, 
Obwohl ich so spät Dich bemerke ein  :hearts_mouth: 
HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN AUCH DIR AUS DEM SCHWABENLAND 
Grüßle 
Obelix1962

----------


## SpeedyXY

Hallo Maggie,  
auch von mir ein  :heart: -liches Willkommen. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß hier in der geselligen Runde!  :oh_well3_cut:  
Wir sind übrigens Namensvetter  :k_tongue_1:  
LG, 
Speedy  :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Maggie

Ich sag´mal Danke für die lieben Worte und ich hoffe auch, dass ich mich hier wohl fühle  :Grin:  und vor allem, dass ich trotz meines Putzfimmels, hier öfters zum lesen und pinnen komme  :crazy01:  
@ Obelix was schreiste denn so, wenn es um die Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle geht :Huh?: Denkste ein Gelbfüssler würde die Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle übersehen  :Zunge raus:  
@Sascha junges Fräulein?  :Grin: , Dir wird das Witzeln als Zahnklempner schon noch vergehen, wenn de mal Baustellen bei so ner Patientin, wie bei mir zu sanieren hast  :cool_5: 
Hab schon so manchen Zahnarzt zum schwitzen gebracht  :embarrassed_cut:  
@Speedy .....Namensvetter wie schön, obwohl ich meinen Vorname net gerade so toll finde, aber immerhin besser als Erna  :emot37_finger:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Maggie, 
auch aus Tirol brüllt es: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN !!! 
Grüßle von
Angie  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Maggie

Gut gebrüllt Angie  :kiss2_133_cut:   :congratulations_2b_cut: cut:

----------


## michmay

Na, dann wohnst Du ja fast um die Ecke....  :a_plain111:  
Herzliche Grüße aus Koblenz und viel Spass hier im Forum. 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Obelix1962

@Maggi 
als gebürtiger Badenser schreit man nicht, man ärgert   :angry_shut_up:  sich halt! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo,   :nice_day_cut:  
auch von mir noch ein herzliches Willkommen nach Karlsruhe  
Lg Küken

----------

